# noblesse oblige = τα αξιώματα / οι τίτλοι ευγενείας / τα προνόμια συνεπάγονται υποχρεώσεις



## La usurpadora (Oct 16, 2008)

Το Κάουφμαν το δίνει ως "η ευγένεια υποχρεώνει". Μας υποχρέωσε, δηλαδή.

Στην αγγλική wiki εντοπίζω ακριβώς το νόημα που θέλω. Ότι κάποιος ισχυρός (βλ. ευγενής) έχει και τις αντίστοιχες υποχρεώσεις (πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται με κάποιον ορισμένο τρόπο) απέναντι στους άλλους.
it comes with the territory, σα να λέμε...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2008)

Κι όμως, σόλοικο μπορεί να είναι, αλλά λέγεται κι ακούγεται αρκετά το "η ευγένεια υποχρεώνει...". Εδώ και χρόνια.

(στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 16, 2008)

Oπως λεει ο και ο Ambrose, μας είναι γνωστή φράση και αποδίδεται "η ευγένεια υποχρεώνει". 
(Άλλο αν το πρόβλημα είναι παλιό με τη σωστή χρήση της, όπου κάποιοι, αντί της πραγματικής σημασίας ότι το αξίωμα και η θέση συνεπάγεται αντίστοιχη συμπεριφορά και υποχρεώσεις, το παίρνουν... άμα φέρεσαι ευγενικά δημιουργείς αίσθημα υποχρέωσης. Μας υποχρεώσατε, που λένε.


----------



## cythere (Oct 16, 2008)

Αυτό το oblige χρησιμοποιείται πολύ στα γαλλικά, πχ. politesse/noblesse/savoir vivre oblige. 
Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται αυτόνομα ή με άνω κάτω τελεία.

ex. Il faut ouvrir le cadeau qu'on nous donne devant la personne qui nous l'offre. Savoir vivre oblige.

Ίσως να σε ξελασπώνει το _απαιτεί._


----------



## La usurpadora (Oct 16, 2008)

Θέλω να είναι ξεκάθαρο. Απευθύνεται σε παιδιά.
Δεν με πειράζει να του βγάλω λίγο τα μάτια.
Σκέφτηκα και τα "αυτά παθαίνεις αν είσαι ισχυρός", "αυτά έχει ο τίτλος ευγένειας", κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## crystal (Oct 16, 2008)

«Ο ευγενής πρέπει να είναι κι ευγενικός» (να του βγάλεις τα μάτια δεν ήθελες; :Ρ)


----------



## La usurpadora (Oct 16, 2008)

Ολαλα!! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2008)

Με τα αξιώματα έρχονται κι οι ανάλογες υποχρεώσεις;
Όσο πιο ψηλά είναι κανείς, τόσο μεγαλύτερες υποχρεώσεις έχει;
Ο μεγαλύτερος από εσάς, θα είναι και υπηρέτης σας;

Μερικές σκόρπιες ιδέες...


----------



## curry (Oct 16, 2008)

crystal said:


> «Ο ευγενής πρέπει να είναι κι ευγενικός» (να του βγάλεις τα μάτια δεν ήθελες; :Ρ)



Άψογο!!!!!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 16, 2008)

Όποιος έχει τα γένια, έχει και τα χτένια 
(Εκτός και παίξεις με κάτι του στυλ "όποιος είναι από γενιά...")


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> Όποιος έχει τα γένια, έχει και τα χτένια
> (Εκτός και παίξεις με κάτι του στυλ "όποιος είναι από γενιά...")



Σωστό. 

Το "ο ευγενής πρέπει να είναι κι ευγενικός" ακούγεται πολύ ωραία, αλλά είναι παραπλανητικό.


----------



## La usurpadora (Oct 16, 2008)

@τσιουτσιου

α να γεια σου. Ωραία μου έρχεται και η παροιμία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2008)

Αν εξακολουθείς να θέλεις και απλές επεξηγηματικές διατυπώσεις: _η ευγενική καταγωγή επιβάλλει υποχρεώσεις_. Επειδή θυμίζει το «η ευγένεια υποχρεώνει».


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 16, 2008)

Τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν επιδέξιους κώλους


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2008)

Τώρα, κακά τα ψέματα — όταν ακούς «η ευγένεια υποχρεώνει», μόνο στη σημασία τού noblesse oblige δεν πάει ο νους σου. Η λέξη «ευγένεια» δεν μας κάνει να σκεφτούμε τους ευγενείς και την αριστοκρατική καταγωγή αν δεν βοηθάει το συγκείμενο. Άσε που δεν έχουμε τιτλούχους ευγενείς στην Ελλάδα. Λογικό θα είναι να έχει επικρατήσει η σημασία «η ευγενική συμπεριφορά σκλαβώνει». Δεν έχω κάνει έρευνα, δεν υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα στο Γκουγκλ, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι εγώ αυτό νόμιζα ότι σημαίνει στα ελληνικά μέχρι που έπεσα πάνω στο γαλλοαγγλικό.

Και, μετά από όλα αυτά, αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι σωστό ή σκόπιμο να μεταφράζουμε το noblesse oblige «η ευγένεια υποχρεώνει». Ταυτόχρονα, αν διαβάσουμε κάπου «η ευγένεια υποχρεώνει» με τη λογική του σημασία, πώς να το μεταφράσουμε;


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 17, 2008)

άλλο το ευγένεια (gentillesse) και άλλο το noblesse (οι ευγενείς).
Οι τίτλοι ευγενείας θέλουν θυσίες / φέρουν ευθύνες 
Η αριστοκρατία φέρνει και (έρχεται με) υποχρεώσεις


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> . Άσε που δεν έχουμε τιτλούχους ευγενείς στην Ελλάδα.



Κάποιος κόμης που κυκλοφορεί εδώ...; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Και αφού δεν υπήρξε κατάληξη εδώ και πέντε και βάλε χρόνια στη μετάφραση του _noblesse oblige_, τι ιδέες θα είχατε για το _noblesse non oblige_ ως χαρακτηρισμό ανθρώπου που κάθε άλλο παρά κάνει αυτό που το υψηλό αξίωμά του επιτάσσει; (Παράδειγμα εδώ.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2014)

Το ράσο δεν κάνει τον παπά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2014)

tsioutsiou said:


> Όποιος έχει τα γένια, έχει και τα χτένια.


Απ' το στόμα μου το πήρες. ΕΔΙΤ: ουπς, αρχαιολογικό νήμα! αυτά παθαίνει όποιος γράφει πριν πιει καφέ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 4, 2014)

Ακόμη κι ένα κατεψυγμένο νήμα μπορεί να αποδειχθεί νοστιμότατο (ιδίως όταν ανάγεται σε εποχή προ της προσχωρήσεως συγκεκριμένου μέλους). ;)

Οι δικές μου λύσεις (για το "κυρίως θέμα") είναι: "τα αξιώματα συνεπάγονται υποχρεώσεις", "οι τίτλοι (ευγένειας) συνεπάγονται υποχρεώσεις", "η άσκηση εξουσίας συνεπάγεται υποχρεώσεις". Η απόδοση "η ευγένεια υποχρεώνει", ακόμη κι αν θεωρηθεί οριακά ορθή, είναι παντελώς άστοχη γιατί παραπλανά τον ανυποψίαστο αναγνώστη (στην πράξη, σχεδόν όλους). Θυμάμαι το χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα καθηγητή αθηναϊκού ΑΕΙ (γνωστού κυρίως για την ηθικά απαράδεκτη κτγμ συνήθειά του να δημοσιοποιεί τα "μαργαριτάρια" των φοιτητών του σε χλευαστικά άρθρα) ο οποίος είχε χρησιμοποιήσει τη φράση (τον Μάρτιο του 2013) με τρόπο που μαρτυρούσε την πρόδηλη πλάνη του. 

Για το noblesse non oblige του Δρα, τώρα, δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποιο από τα ελληνικά γνωμικά θα μπορούσε να εκφράσει με απόλυτη επιτυχία το ζητούμενο νόημα. Ελεύθερα (και πρόχειρα) θα ξέφευγα με κάτι σαν "τα αξιώματα/ οι τίτλοι σε απαλλάσσουν από υποχρεώσεις".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ιδέες και ας προσθέσω για τους αρχαιολόγους του μέλλοντος ότι, τελικά, στο δικό μου κείμενο μού χρησίμεψε καλύτερα μια αρνητική απόδοση: «αδιαφορία για τις υποχρεώσεις που συνοδεύουν τα αξιώματα».


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2014)

Έχουν αφήσει μια εκκρεμότητα, ωστόσο. Το «noblesse non oblige» σημαίνει ότι τελικά τα αξιώματα δεν συνεπάγονται υποχρεώσεις όπως νομίζαμε (αυτή ήταν η δική μου εκδοχή) ή ότι τα αξιώματα σε απαλλάσσουν από υποχρεώσεις (που θα ήταν μια άλλη λογική εκδοχή — την αναφέρει ο Ρογήρος); Ενδέχεται να πρέπει να αφήσουμε το (συγ)κείμενο να αποφασίσει για εμάς. Απλώς επισημαίνω ότι υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές εκδοχές.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έχουν αφήσει μια εκκρεμότητα, ωστόσο. Το «noblesse non oblige» σημαίνει ότι τελικά τα αξιώματα δεν συνεπάγονται υποχρεώσεις όπως νομίζαμε (αυτή ήταν η δική μου εκδοχή) ή ότι τα αξιώματα σε απαλλάσσουν από υποχρεώσεις (που θα ήταν μια άλλη λογική εκδοχή — την αναφέρει ο Ρογήρος); Ενδέχεται να πρέπει να αφήσουμε το (συγ)κείμενο να αποφασίσει για εμάς. Απλώς επισημαίνω ότι υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές εκδοχές.



Σε κάθε περίπτωση, προσεγγίζουμε τη λύση του γρίφου.;) Παρεμπ., η αρνητική απόδοση του Δρα μού φαίνεται μια χαρά. :)


----------

